# Neil Young



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been listening to Ragged Glory, must be 5 years since I last had this album out.

What have I been doing? This should be heard at least once a week imho.

Anyone here a Neil Young fan?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Biggest Neil Young fan in the world matey!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I only know few songs-but liked them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wasn't he a forum member at one time?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The tremulous whining gets on my tits after a bit but he has his moments.

Some good feedback.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know who he is, sorry
















Wasnt he in 'The Young Ones'?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dont know who he is, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He used to be in *`Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young`* Jase, before you even looked like this


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who's Neil Young?

Quite liked Neil Diamond


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Who's Neil Young?
> 
> Quite liked Neil Diamond


Neil diamond has much more credibility







.

He also writes better songs and played with better musicians  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Prefer Leonard Cohen myself


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Neil diamond has much more credibility
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good one Ian


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like some of his tuff but only have a few albums



> Prefer Leonard Cohen myself


i prefer jeff buckley







, i guess you have heard his redition of hallelujah,used to make my ex blub everytime she heard it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Prefer Leonard Cohen myself


Mac I'd have thought you'd have NY's Mother Earth (Natural Anthem) blasting out every morning you get up and before you go to bed!

Oh mother earth,

with your fields of green

once more laid down by the hungry hand

how long can you give and not receive

and feed this world ruled by greed

oh ball of fire in the summer sky

your healing light

your parade of days

are they betrayed by the men of power

who hold this world in their changing hand

they hold the world in their changing hands

oh freedom land

can you let this go

down to the streets where the numbers grow

respect mother earth and her giving ways

or trade away our children's days

or trade away our children's days

respect mother earth

and her healing ways

or trade away our children's days


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer Leonard Cohen myself
> ...


Never heard of it but like the words
















I really like this by the Water Boy`s although I suppose it does depend how you take it`s meaning
















* Here we are in a special place*

what are you gonna do here?

now we stand in a special place

what will you do here?

what show of soul

are we gonna get from you?

it could be Deliverance

or History

under these skies so blue

but if I know you you'll

bang the drum like monkeys do

Here we are in a fabulous place

what are you gonna dream here?

we are standin' in this fabulous place

what are you gonna play here?

I know you love the high life

you love to leap around

you love to beat your chest

and make your sound

but not here man!

- this is sacred ground

with a power flowing through

and if I know you you'll

bang the drum like monkeys do

Now we stand on a rocky shore

your father stood here before you

I can see his ghost explore you

I can feel the sea implore you

not to pass on by

not to walk on by and not to try

- just to let it come

don't bang the drum

just let it come

don't bang the drum

do you know how to let it come now?

don't bang the drum now

just let it come now

don't bang the drum now

don't bang the drum

Generally I prefer music without lyrics especially stuff by Ozric Tentacles and my personal favourite tracks

`Kincajou` by banco de Gaia.









Mind you one of my favourite songs has to be Pink Floyd`s High Hopes, really takes me back to my Hippy days in the `70`s









*Beyond the horizon of the place we lived when we were young*

In a world of magnets and miracles

Our thoughts strayed constantly and without boundary

The ringing of the division bell had begun

Along the long road and on down the causeway

Do they still meet there by the cut

There was a ragged band that followed in our footsteps

Running before time took our dreams away

Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground

To a life consumed by slow decay

The grass was greener

The light was brighter

With friends surrounded

The nights of wonder

Looking beyond the embers of bridges glowing behind us

To a glimpse of how green it was on the other side

Steps taken forwards but sleepwalking back again

Dragged by the force of some inner tide

At a higher altitude with flag unfurled

We reached the dizzy heights of that dreamed of world

****

Encumbered forever by desire and ambition

There's a hunger still unsatisfied

Our weary eyes still stray to the horizon

though down this road we've been so many times

The grass was greener

The light was brighter

The taste was sweeter

The nights of wonder

With friends surrounded

The dawn mist glowing

The water flowing

The endless river

Forever and ever


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Generally I prefer music without lyrics especially stuff by Ozric Tentacles and my personal favourite tracks
> 
> `Kincajou` by banco de Gaia.


Hear Hear Mac,

Ozrics are excellent. my fave is 'the throbbe' off erpland. I did lights for them a couple of times.

The main band I worked for was Omnia Opera if you've ever come across them, very similar. Best gig we ever did was supporting Daevid Allen at the kaleidoscope in Brum, mad night.

Lai La is my fave Banco de Gaia.

cheers

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally I prefer music without lyrics especially stuff by Ozric Tentacles and my personal favourite tracks
> ...


Love Erpland









How about Seefeel`s `Quique`, various FSOL`s, Robert Leiner`s `Visions of The Past`, Model 500`s Sonic Sunset, and from the vault`s Terry Rileys` Rainbow in Curved Air, Tangerine Dreams `Poland` or Gong`s Shamal?









BTW sorry Paul for taking this thread far away from Neil Young


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Love Erpland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey Ive only heard of a couple of the bands you mentioned, I must check out the list. Cheers for the tips Mac.

I also apologise to Paul for going OT.










Andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ah yes ozrics , i have 'become the other' , 'the hidden step',curious corn' ,'adolescence' and erpland , i concider ozrics to be one of the early developers of trance, i forgot about this group tbh, i have about 750 cds thrown everywhere and can never find anything







,i recently sold my surround setup (marantz 5300) and went back to an old stereo setup ,audiolab 8000a,marantz cd5400,b+w 601s2 with silver anniversary speaker cable and cabletalk monitor 3 interconnects, makes the surround setup sound crap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Surround sound









Nowt wrong with a good stereo system IMO, my main one comprises...

Thorens TD124 with SME 309 plus Keseki Blue Silver Spot mounted in a slate/wood plinth+EAR 834P (phono amp).

Pioneer PDR-609 (CD recorder) + Cambridge Audio Digimagic 2 (DAC).

Marantz CD4000 + Cambridge Audio Isomagic S700 (DAC).

Concordant Exhilerant (Valve Pre).

Croft Series VI (valve power) 100w per.

Quad Electrostatic 57`s.

Via homemade solid silver inter & QED Silver plated speaker cables.

Then there`s my bedroom/study systems but I won`t bore you with the deatails


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i liked 'heart of gold' by neil young, sorry can't remember anything else by him









john.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> i liked 'heart of gold' by neil young, sorry can't remember anything else by him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with me I like Harvest, bu don't know a lot of his other work.

There is a release of of a concert file from last year soon for those interested, Neil Young: Heart of Gold


----------



## CableTalk (Mar 21, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Croft Series VI (valve power) 100w per.


Dear Mach,

I have the same Croft power amp (and Croft Super Micro pre-amp). As the manual got lost, I do not have a clue what the internal switches do. Do you perhaps have some technical info or perhaps a manual for me?

By the way, what tubes do you use in your Series VI?

Thank you for your answers.

Best regards,

Edwin


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm a big Neil Young fan, he scored the winner in the 1969 Cup Final..........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

City won't win it this year though!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I know, I was there to see it too..............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

CableTalk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Croft Series VI (valve power) 100w per.
> ...


Hi Edwin, sorry I don`t have a manual either, I`ve never had need to open the amp and it`s a bit difficult to get at tonight but I`m pretty sure the main valves are PL519`s (sorry don`t know the brand whatever Croft fitted in their factory) but I`ll confirm this and what the others are ASAP









Cheers Mac.

Welcome to the Forum BTW


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well intrigued as ever i had a wee Google and came up with this

http://www.eminentaudio.dabsol.co.uk/Instr...mages/CTCOp.pdf

Crofts are from Bridgenorth, mere spitting distance from my family seat, nice to know theres good stuff coming out of shropshire.

Foz


----------



## CableTalk (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks gents, for your replies and Foz for posting the manual.

The Croft site does not show Series VI in their history nor review archive.

I only opened up the "hood" because I was curious, as the amp stills keeps on going.

Anyway, thanks again for your help!

Best regards,

Edwin


----------

